# Norwegian: bakery product



## Moosmutzie1

Hi everybody,

I am looking for a translation of "bakery product" in Norvegian.

I have got either "bakeri produkt" or "ovnsbakt produkt".

Can anyone tell me if these translations are correct and which would be more apropriate to put on a food label?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oskhen

Moosmutzie1 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am looking for a translation of "bakery product" in Norvegian.
> 
> I have got either "bakeri produkt" or "ovnsbakt produkt".
> 
> Can anyone tell me if these translations are correct and which would be more apropriate to put on a food label?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



"Bakeriprodukt" (in one word!) is ok. "Ovnsbakt" would be far from precise.


----------



## Moosmutzie1

Ok. Thanks. You have been a great help!


----------



## Jan_Nic

I think both of you are wrong, if you are looking for "Bakery Product" meaning something you made, for instance a cake. "Bakstverk" is far more precise and more useable in your situation. "Ovnsbakt" simply means thats its made in an oven, example: "Ovnsbakt brød/bread"


----------



## oskhen

Jan_Nic said:


> I think both of you are wrong, if you are looking for "Bakery Product" meaning something you made, for instance a cake. "Bakstverk" is far more precise and more useable in your situation. "Ovnsbakt" simply means thats its made in an oven, example: "Ovnsbakt brød/bread"


 
Isn't "bakeriprodukt" and "bakstverk" the same thing? Anyway, I would say "bakverk".


----------



## aaspraak

*Bakverk* is the only of the words that I can find in the dictionaries here:
http://www.dokpro.uio.no/ordboksoek.html

I find *bakeriprodukt* OK. It is clearly made from *bakeri* and *produkt* and the meaning is obvious.

For me *bakstverk* looks like someone has misspelled *bakverk* or confused the words *bakst* and *bakverk*.


----------



## hanne

what is bakst?


----------



## missTK

The way I use it, bakst can mean both the process of baking and the product of it.  From the dictionary:

*bakst* m1 (norr _bakstr_, av _bake_)    *1* baking _gjøre litt b- til helgen_ / _være borte på b-_ *2* mengde brød, kaker som blir bakt på en gang   *3* bakverk, bakkels _smake på b-en_


----------



## Hilde

bakery produckts are usually referred to as "bakevarer"

bakst og bakeverk are things that are baked, but not necesserily in a bakery


----------

